# Roxul R-15 in Maine



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It all depends on how thick the "rigid foam " is and what type of foam it is.

Roxul is definitely better much than fiberglass, but keep in mind with batts in the joist spaces you will not get an R15 wall from R15 batt insulation because the heat loss from the studs.

It looks like you have good "bones" to start with.

You should also give some concern as to where you want a vapor barrier since you should avoid a double vapor barrier and your foam exterior could be your vapor barrier already.

Dick


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roxul will be better in this case as it is very resistant to air/wind wash. 

How thick is the foam?


----------



## biddlecom (Sep 5, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Roxul will be better in this case as it is very resistant to air/wind wash.
> 
> How thick is the foam?


I wasn't able to tell. I can take a look at it today when I get home. Either way I don't think I can fit anymore than that. I also heard of extending your 2x4 for a 2 in piece of wood to make them 2x6. that way I can fit an r23 or something slimier. Has anyone heard of do that and is it worth it?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

biddlecom said:


> I I also heard of extending your 2x4 for a 2 in piece of wood to make them 2x6. that way I can fit an r23 or something slimier. Has anyone heard of do that and is it worth it?



i am doing just that. except i am doing 1". so i can fit 1" XPS and R-15 roxul.


----------



## biddlecom (Sep 5, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i am doing just that. except i am doing 1". so i can fit 1" XPS and R-15 roxul.


Is adding the 1 inch working out well?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

again, i am adding 1". not 2" . but yeah, i think it is working VERY WELL. our gas bill isn't very high, actually quite resonable. and that was with only 2/3 of the house done. i am doing most of the last 1/3 right now. 

my house needs new siding. when i get around to doing that, i am going to put 1" xps under the siding. as recommended by the fine folks on this forum.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

What kind of siding?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Gary in WA said:


> What kind of siding?


me ? idk. but it can't be anything pricy. this house isn't worth it ( the neighborhood its in). so far, its either vinyl double dutch or T-11.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like roxul great choice


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Wood panel siding may be problematic as the moisture drive stops at the f.b. and could keep it wet longer, pp.65; http://books.google.com/books?id=iwSasc7rowcC&pg=PA38&lpg=PA38&dq=heel+or+toe+bearing+with+rafter&source=bl&ots=QXpuP2csh6&sig=aBxUyKfe4mv2pWTq5bQon4cZvj8&hl=en&ei=L8gnTIqtL9CHnQfkk9m8Bg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=heel%20or%20toe%20bearing%20with%20rafter&f=false

Heat, moisture and wood; http://bct.eco.umass.edu/publications/by-title/insulating-on-the-outside/
IMO, requires more research....

Gary


----------



## biddlecom (Sep 5, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> Wood panel siding may be problematic as the moisture drive stops at the f.b. and could keep it wet longer, pp.65; http://books.google.com/books?id=iw...age&q=heel or toe bearing with rafter&f=false
> 
> Gary


I have vinyl siding


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Vinyl is fine with that make-up. One of the problems with multiple posters.... lol. 

Gary


----------

